# diamond cut alloys



## willsavage (Jun 14, 2017)

hey
does anyone know if the "19" x 9J '5-Arm Star' design alloy wheels" are diamond cut?










my alloy insurance needs to change if so but i don't believe they are as audi state on others when they are diamond cut (R8)

thank you


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Unfortunately yes they are diamond cut, hope this helps.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I believe they are diamond cut


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes they are and they are attractive to kerbs.


----------



## willsavage (Jun 14, 2017)

Macauley said:


> I believe they are diamond cut


 thank you



Edinburra said:


> Yes they are and they are attractive to kerbs.


 hence the alloy insurance!!


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Edinburra said:


> Yes they are and they are attractive to kerbs.


Tell me about it - less than 3 months old and I have kerbed both my front wheels. Yes, I know that it's my fault but they are very unforgiving as the rims sit outside of the tyres (19" x 9J '5-Arm Star' design alloy wheels) so no buffer and there is absolutely no room for error - be warned [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I didn't take out the alloy insurance!! - you live and learn :x


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Is the alloy wheel insurance for the diamond cut alloys actually worth it? I only ask because when I looked into it, you get between £100 - £150 towards the repair or replacement of the alloy and from what I understand and have read on the forums etc diamond cut alloys are more expensive than non diamond cut alloys to repair. So would you still need to put money towards them? Wouldn't you need to damage all your alloys to make it worth it? Also the insurances I looked at, they will only pay out if the damage is reported within 30 days of it happening, sounds like a bit of a way of getting out of paying up to me!

Have you had a quote to have your 2 front alloys repaired?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I think the alloy wheel cover varies depending on dealer. Ours is unlimited repairs and 2 replacement wheels if needed


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Does that include the diamond cut alloys? I'd be interested in that maybe. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for that?

Thanks


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

My insurance covers 10 referbs. Had the car since October and used it 3 times already and yes that's the 19" diamond cut alloys. That's through JCT600 Audi.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Tyre choice can have a dramatic influence on the amount of "rash" you'll get also...


----------



## willsavage (Jun 14, 2017)

I went with shortfall. 3 repairs a year including diamond cut. No excess and anything over £150 you pay for. I paid £144 for 3 years cover. Shortfall our biba members and which did recommend them


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Can you buy the cover after the car or only when new?


----------



## willsavage (Jun 14, 2017)

Chris.Tomo said:


> Can you buy the cover after the car or only when new?


Depends on company. Most want car within 90 days old but shop around just make sure they are either fca approved or members of biba


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

I asked this on another thread but didn't get an answer....perhaps because nobody knows but will ask again here just in case.

I have the titanium matt 19" alloys. Is it even possible to repair these at all? They are diamond cut as well, but it was more the point of how they can repair this speckly matt finish? The old fashioned alloy repair was simple to respray them in a shade of silver. All Vauxhalls matched to Star Silver for example.

It seems to me , alloy insurance would be pointless because if I really have an accident with them, perhaps the only way is a very expensive new wheel!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I think you just need to exercise caution, as I haven't curbed a wheel in a very long time. The missis however... :lol: There's plenty of people doing alloy repairs and that includes any kind of diamond cut or a polished alloy. I think though, your best bet is to avoid damaging them in the first place and also, try fitting tyres with kerbing protection - they'll give you that little bit of protection if you do get too close to a kerb. Shame Audi don't fit them as standard on all their cars - I've now got Continental Sport Contact 6 on my TTS and they've got kerbing protection, awesome tyres BTW


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

How do you know which tyres offer rim protection?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> How do you know which tyres offer rim protection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it has a kerbing rib or rim protection, it's stated in the specification of the tyre, for example...

https://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rshop ... ation=Audi

Certainly works where you just kiss a kerb - I've had a few moments of apprehension when I have done that, only to find my alloy unscathed and a little abrasion mark on the tyre.


----------



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

I have these wheels and have managed to scuff 3 of them so far, mostly when I first got the car driving round the narrow single lane roads round where I live (complete with nasty textured kerbs from the 1920s). Coming from a Z4 I just kept turning in too early as I was used to a bonnet a metre longer! As has been said there really is no protection from the tyre at all :-(

Only one has a mark on a spoke, the rest are just minor marks to the edge of the rim. Anyone have any experience of what this is going to cost me to put right before the (leased) car goes back? Any chance of a reasonable on-car repair from a smart repair company?

Thanks


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> I think you just need to exercise caution, as I haven't curbed a wheel in a very long time. The missis however... :lol: There's plenty of people doing alloy repairs and that includes any kind of diamond cut or a polished alloy. I think though, your best bet is to avoid damaging them in the first place and also, try fitting tyres with kerbing protection - they'll give you that little bit of protection if you do get too close to a kerb. Shame Audi don't fit them as standard on all their cars - I've now got Continental Sport Contact 6 on my TTS and they've got kerbing protection, awesome tyres BTW


Yeah well I haven't curbed a wheel in over 15 years but I hadn't appreciated just how much wider my TTS is than my old car so was a bit worried I might mess up. Interestingly my car came with Bridgestone Potenzas which do have rim protection.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

I have these alloys and have had two repairs done under audi's alloy insurance (soon to be a third repair).

Both look as good as new, they needed the car overnight and gave me a courtesy car for the duration.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I had a wonderful thing happen a few weeks ago.

The car was in for service and Audi called saying i had 3 wheels kerb'd - which surprised me as i don't drive it much these days at all (maybe 2-3 times/month) but the wife had been using it on and off and she had mentioned something but i couldn't be bothered to look. When i collected the car they had replaced all 3 wheels with new alloys FOC. Thanks Audi.


----------



## KamG (Feb 9, 2014)

can anyone confirm whether the tyres on a mk3 S-Line are run flat or not?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

KamG said:


> can anyone confirm whether the tyres on a mk3 S-Line are run flat or not?


They are not run flats


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

KamG said:


> can anyone confirm whether the tyres on a mk3 S-Line are run flat or not?


Run Flats not recommend for TT's see manual. (RTM)


----------

